# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  Nabba Hellas Grand Prix Πεντέλης 29.11.2008

## Muscleboss

Στο κλειστό της Πεντέλης θα γίνει αγώνας bodybuilding στις *29 Νοεμβρίου* και ώρα 7μμ.


--
_Είχα ενημερωθεί από καιρό για αυτόν τον αγώνα αλλά δεν ήμουν σίγουρος ότι θα γίνει._ 

ΜΒ

----------


## RUHL

τι αγωνας?και απο ποια?

----------


## Muscleboss

Πανελλήνιο κύπελο, από την ομοσπονδία του κ. Σερέτη νομίζω, αν και από ότι ξέρω θα αναλάβουν άλλοι να τον στησουν τον αγώνα.

ΜΒ

----------


## chrisberg

Λοιπόν οι πληροφορίες μου λένε για δύο σίγουρες συμμετοχές.
Εάν υπάρξει τρίτη θα είναι του Νταβέλη που θα ψηφιστεί παμψηφή ο λήσταρχος του αγώνα!
Μετα τον αγώνα θα μοιραστούν στους παρευρισκόμενους κόλυβα!!!!
( λόγο επαγγελματικής ιδιότητας του διοργανωτή ) Δεν είναι ζαχαροπλάστης... μαντέψτε....
 :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping: 
 :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:

----------


## alex gerolymatos

:02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:

----------


## RUHL

:01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:  ^^^^^^^^^^^^  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## slaine

όταν λέτε Πεντέλη εννοείτε στην Αθήνα έτσι?  :01. Unsure:  

άμα μάθετε είσοδο κλπ ή άμα ψήνεται κανένας πείτε.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αν είναι να φωνάξουμε και παπά να κάνει τρισάγιο δεν θα έχει είσοδο θα έχει παγκάρι και όποιος μπαίνει θα πληρωνει να παιρνει κερί .

κάτι μου λέει οτι θα πρωτοτυπήσουν οι διοργανωτές μ αυτά που ακούω  :02. Smile:   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:

----------


## ioannis1

:01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## Muscleboss

θα μπορούσα να κάνω φοβερό χιούμορ σε αυτό το τοπικ, αλλά έχω καλή σχέση με τα παιδιά και θα κρατηθώ. είπώθηκαν αρκετά παραπάνω άλλωστε..

slaine νομίζω θα έχει είσοδο κανα 10αρι ευρώ.

Αν βρίσκομαι Αθήνα θα πεταχτώ.

καλή τους επιτυχία  :01. Mr. Green:  

ΜΒ

----------


## alekoukosmyconian

axaxaxaa  και να φανταστω ολοι ακομη και οι αθλητές πρέπει να εμφανιστούν ΜΕ ΜΑΥΡΟ ΜΑΓΙΩ Ε?αχαχαχααχαχα καλημερα!

κόλυβα λεει.!μορφη ...Κριςμπεργκ σου εβαλα κομεντ στο γιουτιουμπ στα βιντεακια του Μάγγου

----------


## chrisberg

Πλάκα κάνω έτσι.

Ο Νίκος είναι καλό παιδί και φίλος!   :08. Toast:   :08. Toast:   :08. Toast:  

Εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία στα παιδιά!    :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:  

Y.Σ. Εκτός από το μαύρο θα μπορεί να φορεθεί και το μωβ χρώμα στο μαγιό!
αντε Νικόλα και με πρωτιά     :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   (μόνος σου 'θα 'σαι)    :08. Evil Fire:   :08. Evil Fire:   :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## ioannis1

:01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :08. Elephant:

----------


## RUHL

:01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μιχάλη οπως πάντα καυστικός κια αιχμηρός αλλά με καλή αίσθηση του χιουμορ.Στα σοβαρά τωρα δεν ξερω ποιανού ιδέα ήταν να γίνει στην Πεντέλη,δεν βλέπω όμως μεγάλη προσεύλεση καθώς δεν το ξερει και πολύ κόσμος κα ιη περιοχή είναι λίγο αντιεμπορικη για τετοιου είδους events.
Να μην ξαναρχίσω πάλι αυτα που έχω αναφερει σε τοπικ για μη ενημερωμενες σελίδες ομοσπονδιών,καθυστερημενη εως και ανύπαρκτη έκδοση αφισσών κτλ.
Συγνώμη αλλά με τα ίδια λάθη και πάθη δεν μπορούμε να πορευόμαστε,δηλαδή καποιοι όπως ο Μιχάλης Χρυσοβέργης από τον προσφατό του αγώνα παίρνω παράδειγμα πως έχουν προβάλλει τον αγώνα τους μήνες πριν με αφιερώματα σε φόρουμς,αφίσσες,ενημερωση σε sites κτλ;;Εδώ ισχύει παιδια πως ότι σπείρεις θα θερίσεις και συγνωμη αν φαίνομαι λίγο κακός αλλά μετά δεν μπορούμε να κατακρινουμε και το κοινό που δεν πατάει.
Αν το γνωρίζουν μονο οι συγγενεις και φίλοι των αθλητών (οι οποιοι δεν θα πληρώσουν εν τέλει και εισητήριο)πως θα πετυχει μια διοργάνωσει εισπρακτικά;Οι αθλητες από την άλλη θα νιώθουν όμορφα με 50 και 100 ατομα κατω από την σκηνη;;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις που όσο λιγότερη διαφήμηση τόσο καλύτερα ,
αν πχ κάποιος κάνει έναν αγώνα χωρίς κάποια υπόσταση δηλαδή ανεξαρτήτως ομοσπονδίας χωρίς εξασφαλισμένη συμετοχή αθλητών η να υπάρχει κάποιο δέλεαρ για τους αθλητές που θα συμετέχουν τότε για πιό λόγο να συμετέχουν .
ενας καλός λόγος είναι να πάρουν μέρος αθλητές που σε επίσημους αγώνες δεν κατάφεραν κάτι και πάνε εκεί να είναι στούς τυφλούς οι μονόφθαλμοι και να βγούν πρώτοι,όλοι θα πάρουν τον τίτλο τους έστω και μόνοι , είναι συχνό φαινόμενο στην ελλάδα αν είσαι καλός και μόνος δεν πειράζει θα πάς έξω και θα φανεί η αξία σου.

εγώ θα πώ και κάτι άλλο φανταστείτε τραγική ειρωνεία να έχουν γίνει στην ελλάδα τρομερά πρωταθλήματα όπως αυτό στην κατερίνη το παγκόσμιο της ΝΑΒΒΑ με τρελές συμετοχές και επίπεδο η της wabba και nac με τον χρυσοβέργη και αυτα τα πρωταθλήματα να μην είχαν την ανάλογη προβολή , και αυτό στην πεντέλη που λέμε διάφορα να το δείτε πρώτο θέμα στις ειδήσεις η σε κανένα μεγάλο κανάλι , εκεί θα γελάσει και ο κάθε πικραμένος.

εγώ αν ήμουν διοργανωτής σε κάποιο αγώνα και δεν είχε τις προδιαγραφές που θα ήθελα δεν θα επιδίωκα προβολή γιατί θα είχε αρνητικό αντίκτυπο και αντί για διαφήμηση θα γινόταν δυσφήμηση του αθλήματος , αλλά είναι θέμα συνειδησης των διοργανωτών .
τέλος πάντων αναμένουμε αποτελέσματα για να κρίνουμε εκ του ασφαλούς.

----------


## chrisberg

ΚΑΛΑ Ε!!!  ντροπή στους moderators!!!   :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:   :08. Elephant:   :08. Elephant:   :08. Elephant:  
Στην άλλη άκρη της Ελλάδας και έμαθα για την αφίσα!   :02. Nana na nana:   :02. Nana na nana:   :02. Nana na nana:  
Εσείς τι κάνετε ρε παιδιά…   :02. Sleeping:   :02. Sleeping:   :02. Sleeping:  
Η αφίσα αναγγελία του αγώνα κοσμείτε από τη φώτο του διοργανωτή - Πρωταθλητή  :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:  
και τη φώτο της πρωταθλήτριας Ηelena!!!  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:  
Λυπάμαι που θα είμαι Αμβούργο και δε θα παραβρεθώ.  :01. Fear:   :01. Fear:   :01. Fear:  
Ελπίζω πάντως το forum να στείλει εκπρόσωπο του και να έχουμε φώτο!!!   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## Muscleboss

σκέφτομαι να πάω αν μπορέσω  :01. Mr. Green:  

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

οι τελευταίες πληροφορίες: αθλητές μαζεύονται και θα παίξουν αθλητές όπως αντωνόπουλος και σιλβεστριδης έφτασε στα αυτία μου, αλλά και σοφοκλής , γαρμπής και σία....

αθλητές υπάρχουν σε όλες τις κατηγορίες και κανα 2-3 γυναίκες! κανα 2 junior.

εκφωνητής ο κ. καναβαράκης

επιτροπή: έλενα γιακσιτσ, μαρεκ κοτιλακ και βλέπουμε

(οι κακές γλώσσες μιλάνε για πρόβλημα συμμετοχών στην ψηλή, με κύριο υποψήφιο τον ψηλό που βγήκε 3ο στη wabba ...)

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δεν ξέρουμε ποιανής ομοσπονδίας αγώνας είναι . 
πάντως από τα προγνωστικά σαν τού κουτρούλη τον γάμο θα ακούγετε .

και δεν είναι καθόλου αστείο γιατί κάτι αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες αμαυρώνουν το άθλημα .
φανταστείτε τον απλό φίλαθλο κόσμο τι πλάκα θα πάθει να βλέπει καμια 20σαρια μιστερ ελλάς κάθε χρόνο και η διαφορά τού ενός με τον άλλο να είναι σαν φίτνες τζούνιορ με ββ βαριά έτσι χάνουν την αξία και οι τίτλοι που πραγματικά αξίζουν .
να κάνουμε και κανέναν αγώνα μρ γειτονιά η κάθε χωριο και πόλη να βγάζει και έναν πρωταθλητή η ακόμη καλύτερα στα πανυγήρια .
δεν πάμε καλά.

το 86 πρώτη φορά πήγα σε αγώνα και το 88 είχα πρώτη συμετοχή σε πανελλήνιο και ήμουν τέταρτος και θεωρούνταν επιτυχία γιατί η τριάδα ήταν σαμιώτης (τεράστιος), αλισανδράτος , μίχας (87 μρ ελλας ) μετά εγώ και 5ος ο κατσούρης ο σπύρος με ευρωπαική επιτυχία και ωραίο καλούπι αλλά είχα 20 άτομα κατηγορία και προκρήθηκα για γκραν πρί στη σόφια και πήρα πέμπτη θέση σε 30 αθλητές .

τώρα δεν μιλάω για τους καλούς που δεν έχει σημασία πόσοι είναι αφού έτσι και αλλιώς είναι καλοί , όποιος θέλει πανελλήνιο τίτλο η και παγκόσμιο περιμένει και θα γίνει ένας αγώνας όπως αυτός στην ερέτρια και θα πάρει τον τίτλο του .
τι συμπέρασμα να βγάλει και ο κόσμος που δεν ξέρει.

----------


## chrisberg

(οι κακές γλώσσες μιλάνε για πρόβλημα συμμετοχών στην ψηλή, με κύριο υποψήφιο τον ψηλό που βγήκε 3ο στη wabba ...)


POSTED BY Παναγιώτης Βίτσας ΜΒ

Καλά τα λές MB  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:  και να δείς που τελικά αυτός θα είναι και ο Γενικός νικητής του αγώνα!!!
 :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking: 
(για όσους δεν κατάλαβαν στη WABBA oι ψηλοί ήταν μόνο 2 (Γεροβασίλης και Γκίκας)    :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head: 
Κρίνωντας απο την προηγούμενη φορά ( πέρσι  7 συμμετοχές ) και το πάθος του Νίκου για πρωτιά
τον βλέπω να φορά τακούνια για να κερδίσει και τη ψηλή κατηγορία!!!    :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:

----------


## Muscleboss

^μιχάλη δε παίζεσαι με τπτ  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:  

φωτογραφίες πάντως από τον αγώνα λογικά θα έχουμε άμεσα.

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

Λίγες φώτογραφίες από τον χτεσινό αγώνα στην Πεντέλη.
(Ζητώ συγνώμη για τη χαμηλή ποιότητα και τον μικρό αριθμό φωτογραφιών, αλλά τραβήχτηκαν από σχετικά μεγάλη απόσταση, και είναι απλά για να πάρετε μια εικόνα από το τι παίχτηκε στον αγώνα).

----

Η πρώτη φωτογραφία με την αφίσσα του αγώνα κοσμούσε το χώρο γύρω από το κλειστό της πεντέλης και είναι αφιερωμένη στον κ. Χρυσοβέργη που μας έκανε παράπονα έλλειψης ενημέρωσης για την αφίσσα  :01. lol:  



Ο αγώνας ξεκίνησε με φλαμένκο...


και καπάκι.... ατομικό ποζαρισμα του διοργανωτή Νίκου Μαστροκωστόπουλου!



Κατηγορία *Μάστερς,* 1ος αριστερά (φίλος του polyneikos από ότι ξέρω) και 2ος δεξιά..



κατηγορία *φιτνεςς* 1+2 μαζί, με ωραία παρουσία από τον αθλητή αριστερά με το κόκκινο μαγίό και νικητή της κατηγορίας φιτνεςς ψηλή.
ο γαρμπής 1ος από δεξιά, 1ος στην κοντή φίτνεςς.



ωραιά παρουσία από 2 αθλήτριες που ανήκαν σε διαφορετικές κατηγορίες. Αν θυμάμαι καλά η αριστερή αθλήτρια στην κατηγορία shape και η δεξιά (Νόρα) στη fitness.




και ένα πολύ ωραίο ποζάρισμα από την Νόρα.  :03. Clap:  


απονομή Μάγκυ Χαραλαμπίδου...  :02. Wave:   :01. Mr. Green:  



καλή κατηγορία η *μεσαία bodybuilding (BB2)*
νικητής ο πιο έτοιμος αθλητής με την κοτσίδα και το μάυριο μαγιό.
2ος ο αθλητής με το ξυρισμένο κεφάλι (σιλβεστρίδης) με ωραίο στήσιμο και σύνολο, και 3ος ο αθκητής με το κόκκινο (αντωνόπουλος), πολύ ωραίο και συμμετρικό κορμί με ωραίο ποζάρισμα αλλά δεν ήταν έτοιμος αυτόν τον αγώνα. ο 4ος αθλητής αποχώρησε στη μέση του αγώνα λόγω μιας ζαλάδας και δεν συνέχισε.




*ψηλή bodybuilding.ΒΒ1*νικητής καγγελάρης...


*Ζευγάρια*
μαστοκωστόπουλος με τη φίλη του, και αντωνόπουλος με νόρα


Νικήτής το δεύτερο ζευγάρι, με ένα ποζάρισμα που προσωπικά μου άρεσε πολύ.  :03. Clap:  


και...Νίκος Μαστροκωστόπουλος.... σε ΡΕΣΙΤΑΛ  :08. Turtle:  και το κλειστό πήρε φωτιά!  :08. Elephant:  


και ο γενικός νικητής του αγώνα... καγγελάρης (αριστερά)


----

η διοργάνωση του αγώνα ήταν σχετικά απλή, αλλά νομίζω ότι δε δούλεψε άσχημα. η προσέλευση του κόσμου ήταν καλή και γέμισε ολόκληρη τον εξέδρα του κλειστου γυμναστηρίου.

υπήρξε και κάμερα με δημοσιογράφους από την ΕΤ3 και ακούστηκε ότι θα προβληθεί ο αγώνας στην τηλεόραση.

ΜΒ 8)

----------


## NASSER

Muscleboss ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες. 
Οντως η διοργανωση ηταν απλη και καλη καθως και το ολο κλιμα ηταν καλο.

Muscleboss ενημερωσε μας αν πληροφορηθεις ποτε θα ειναι η παρουσιαση του αγωνα απο την ET3.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Muscleboss ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες.


NASSER, εμείς ευχαριστόύμε για τις φώτο!!
(κάποιες από τις παραπάνω φώτο τραβήχτηκαν από τον NASSER και έχει το copyright  :01. Wink: )

MB

----------


## Polyneikos

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΤΡΙΑ στο team του   :bodybuilding.gr:  για την κάλυψη και αυτου του αγώνα,συγχσρητηρια επίσης και στους αθλητες που συμμετειχαν. Λίγο "ξενο" για αγωνα bb το οτι δεν υπήρχε σκηνη να ανεβουν οι αθλητες αλλά απο οτι μπορω να κρινω από τον αγώνα και απ΄οτι αναφερθηκε ήταν ίσως λίγο απλό το στησιμο αλλα παρολα αυτα καποιοι αθλητες τον "ανεβασαν" με την παρουσια τους.
Η Νορα εξελισσεται σε πολυ καλη παρουσια και θα παιξει πρωταγωνιστικο ρόλο στους επόμενους αγωνες και υπήρχαν αθλητες που γενικα είναι καλά ονοματα στον χώρο αν και δεν ειχαν πιασει την καλυτερη τους φόρμα στον συγκεκριμενο αγωνα.    :02. Rocking:

----------


## Polyneikos

_written by Musleboss_
Κατηγορία Μάστερς, 1ος αριστερά (φίλος του polyneikos από ότι ξέρω) και 2ος δεξιά.. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ο νικητης της κατηγοριας masters λέγεται Μιχάλης Τσάφος και γυμναζομαστε στο ίδιο γυμναστηριο,μπράβο Μιχάλη γιατί επαιξες δυο αγώνες πολύ κοντα (υπενθυμίζω είχε παρει την 2η θεση στους masters του Μr Oδυσσεια στον αγώνα της WABBA πριν ένα μηνα)χάνοντας 40 κιλα !!Μεγάλη υπερπροσπάθεια και του αξιζουν συγχαρητηρια για το αποτέλεσμα που παρουσίασε.  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## billys15

Thanks για τις φωτο και τα σχολια!

Την Νορα νομιζω πρωτη φορα την βλεπω,αλλα εχει ΤΕΛΕΙΟ κορμι (οχι οτι κι η αλλη η αθλητρια δεν εχει πολυ ωραιο σωμα!   :01. Smile:  ).Ξερουμε μηπως επιθετο και ηλικια?

----------


## RUHL

> υπήρξε και κάμερα με δημοσιογράφους από την ΕΤ3 και ακούστηκε ότι θα προβληθεί ο αγώνας στην τηλεόραση.


why god why  :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   τοσοι αγωνες τοσα μεροι εκει βρηκαν να πανε  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## eas2000

Οι δυο ξανθιές ποιές είναι;

----------


## Polyneikos

Η Νόρα λέγεται Κόλια στο επωνυμο και πρωτη της συμμετοχη ηταν στο Chrisberg grand prix ,πριν 2 εβδομαδες.

----------


## chrisberg

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΤΡΙΑ στο team του bodybuilding.gr για την κάλυψη και αυτου του αγώνα,  :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:  
συγχαρητήρια επίσης και στους αθλητες που συμμετειχαν.   :01. Embarassed:   :01. Embarassed:   :01. Embarassed:  


Η πρώτη φωτογραφία με την αφίσσα του αγώνα κοσμούσε το χώρο γύρω από το κλειστό της πεντέλης και είναι 
Aφιερωμένη στον κ. Χρυσοβέργη που μας έκανε παράπονα έλλειψης ενημέρωσης για την αφίσσα 01. lol 
posted by MB

Eυχαριστώ παιδιά θα σας το χρωστάω!!!  :02. Puke:   :02. Puke:   :02. Puke:  

Ο γαρμπής 1ος από δεξιά, 1ος στην κοντή φίτνεςς.   :02. Affraid:   :02. Affraid:   :02. Affraid:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:  

και...Νίκος Μαστροκωστόπουλος.... σε ΡΕΣΙΤΑΛ 08. Turtle και το κλειστό πήρε φωτιά! 08. Elephant 
posted by MB

ΝΤΡΟΠΗ (στην πυροσβεστική) ξανακάηκε η Πεντέλη???
 :08. Evil Fire:   :08. Evil Fire:   :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## slaine

τον καγγελάρη τον έχω δει σε 2 αγώνες και έιναι πάντα πολύ καλός

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απλά διαβάστε τι έγραψα σε κάποιο πόστ για τον αγώνα δεν είμαι ο μάντης κάλχας αλλά κάτι ξέρω , ο μαστροκωστόπουλος πρίν μια εβδομάδα ήταν στη γερμανία με την αποστολή της ναββα και wff και επειδή δεν είχε τα προσόντα για να πλαισιώσει την αποστολή πήγε με δικά του έξοδα .

χρησιμοποιήθηκε το σήμα της ναββα όπως είχα προβλέψει .

και το βασικότερο που είπα μην αναρωτιέτε κανένας γιατί δεν πάει μπροστά το ββ όταν σας είπα πλάκα πλάκα μπορεί να κοροιδεύουμε αλλά φανταστείτε κατι τέτοιο να δείξει η τηλεόραση εγω αν ήμουν διοργανωτής θα κρατούσα μακρυα τα κανάλια δεν μας συμφέρει να δείχνουν κάτι τέτοιο απλά δέστε να μην νομίσετε τα λέω τώρα ..

τώρα αυτά που λέτε οτι δεν ήταν σε φόρμα ο ένας η ο άλλος ,τα ακούω βερεσέ, αφου δεν ήταν σε φόρμα τι πήγαν να κάνουν εκεί , που αλλού θα ήταν για την παραλία πήραν και τίτλο για άτομα με χαμηλές φιλοδοξίες καλά είναι . 

αλλά πέστε ειληκρηνά ένας που θα δεί στην τηλεόραση κατι τέτοιο τι θα λέει όταν άλλος αγωνίζετε και παίρνει με το ζόρι μια θέση στην τριάδα ενώ ειναι καλός και άλλος για τα πανηγύρια παίρνει τίτλο .

θα ήμουν μεγάλος μα***ας αν καθόμουν τώρα και έγραφα τι ωραίος αγώνας και διάφορα τέτοια καλύτερα να λέγαν κάνουμε ένα γκράν πρί ανεξαρτήτου ομοσπονδίας και δεν τρέχει τίποτε ,που και καλός να είναι κάποιος συμετέχοντας εκεί χάνει την αξία του δηλαδή τι να πεί κέρδισα πανελλήνιο.

----------


## Mythonas

Η Ελλάδα τρώει τα παιδιά της. Χωρίς να θέλω να ειρωνευτώ ή να θίξω κάποιους ή ακόμα να το παίξω κάποιος, θέλω να πω το εξής. 
Είμαστε μια μικρή χώρα με λίγους αθλητές. Μία χώρα που για να ασχοληθείς με το άθλημα σοβαρά πρέπει να αφιερώσεις πολύ χρήμα και πολύ χρόνο, σε αντίθεση με Ευρώπη και Αμερική.  
Γιʼ αυτό πιστεύω είναι κρίμα να ʼʼτρωγόμαστεʼʼ μεταξύ μας. Ας δούμε τα θετικά  των αγώνων και μην χωριζόμαστε σε ομάδες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ηλια αυτο ηταν κατι που είχε σχολιαστει,οτι θα χρησιμοποιηθει δηλαδη το σημα από τουςδιοργανωτες,μονο ανεξαρτητο grand prix δεν προέκυψε τελικά.Το θεμα είναι όμως υπάρχει κανενας που να έχει χρόνο και ορεξη να κυνηγησει τους διοργανωτες την στιγμη που υπάρχει δεδικασμενο και απόφαση κατακυρωσης του σηματος υπερ της NABBA INTERNATIONAL;
Οι αθλητές τώρα τι να κανουν,αυτα είναι γνωστα,καποιος προτιμαει να βγει πρωτος στο χωριο παρα δευτερος στην πόλη(ή εβδομος),αλλά μην ξεχνας ότι μπαινουν μπροστα και οι προσωπικες φιλιες δηλαδη αν ημουν εγω κολλητος σου και διοργανωνες εναν αγωνα θα σε στηριζα,καπως έτσι πρεπει να γινεται χωρις να θελω να δικαιολογησω τα αδικαιολογητα.

----------


## a.minidis

Ενταξει,καταλαβαινω,το ανχος,και την αναγκη του αθλητη,για καποια διακριση,αλλα οταν δεν υπαρχει,#το γνωθεις *αυτον#,τοτε τα αποτελεσματα,εχουν το αντικτηποτους...και αφου ο αθλητης,δεν ειναι σε θεση,να κρινει,τοτε την ευθυνει,φερει αποκλειστηκα,το περιβαλουν,που τον στηριζει!!!!   :08. One Laugh:  καθως εκμεταλευωνται,την *διψα*για διακρισει...  :05. Lift Heavy:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το έχω ξαναπεί πως αυτά γίνονται οι συμετοχές δηλαδή , είτε λόγω αγνοίας είτε εσκεμένα για αυτό που λέμε πρώτος στο χωριό μόνο που εδώ δεν μιλάμε για χωριό αλλα για πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα υπο την αιγίδα ομοσπονδίας και βεβαίως ποιός να ασχοληθεί αφου αυτοί που ενδιαφέρονται και έχουν πληρώσει για δικαστικές διαμάχες δεν έχουν ιδέα και όταν το μάθουν ήδη έγινε ο αγώνας για αυτό και δεν υπάρχει εγκαιρή ενημέρωση .

ούτε θα αμφισβητήσω κάποιον που πήρε μέρος και είναι καλός , αλλά δεν κάνει σε κανέναν εντύπωση αφού είναι καλός γιατί πάει εκεί ;.

γιατί αυτά δεν γίνονται σε άλλα αθλήματα παρά μόνο στο ββ; γι αυτό και είμαστε παρεξηγημένοι γιατί ενώ όλοι οι αθλητές σε όλα τα αθλήματα ανήκουν σε ομοσπονδίες και συμετέχουν και έχουν τούς τίτλους τους γιατί αγωνίζονται υποτήθετε με τούς καλύτερους και έχουν αξία oi τίτλοι.

αυτό για φιλίες βεβαίως και στηρίζεις τον φίλο αλλά αν βλέπεις οτι κάπου κάνει λάθος θα τού πείς την γνώμη σου και τίποτε δεν μπορείς παραπάνω.

τώρα επι της ουσίας για να μην αμφισβητήσει κανένας αυτά που γράφω όλοι ξέρετε οτι ο στρατής ο αργυράκης πέρα τού ότι απο τότε που ξεκίνησε να γυμνάζετε το έκανε στο γυμναστήριο μου εκτός αυτού ακόμη και να σταματήσει να ασχολείτε με το ββ δεν θα πάψει ποτέ να είναι και φίλος, σε κάποια φάση λόγω άγνοιας πήρε μέρος σε αρκετούς αγώνες σε αυτήν την ναββα και μάλιστα πήρε παγκόσμιο τίτλο και πανελλήνια , εγώ βέβαια τού είχα πεί οτι είναι απάτη αλλά δεν είχα στοιχεία ακόμη γιατί δεν είχε γίνει δικαστήριο .
τι έπρεπε να κάνω να πάω μαζί του στους αγώνες και να συνεναίσω σε κάτι που δεν πιστεύω ;

τι έγινε λοιπόν ήρθε το πλήρωμα του χρόνου ξεδυάλειναν τα πράγματα και κατάλαβε τι έγινε και ούτε αναφέρει γι αυτούς τούς τίτλους που παρόλα αυτά τούς άξιζε αλλά περισσότερο μέτρησε η τρίτη θέση στο παγκόσμιο στη ναββα στη μάλτα παρά ο παγκόσμιος τίτλος στο αλικάντε .

και απο ότι λέει το έκανε γιατί δεν ήξερε και το σπουδαιότερο δεν παρεξηγηθήκαμε ούτε και είπαμε ασχημες κουβέντες . 
και τα λέω αυτά γιατί αν δεν είχα μπεί σ αυτή την διαδηκασία δεν θα τολμούσα να ασκήσω καμία κρητική εκ τού ασφαλούς.

το ββ είναι ένα ωραίο άθλημα και είναι η βάση για όλα τα αθλήματα αλλά δυστηχώς είναι και ένα άθλημα πού θα τραβήξει και άτομα με χαμηλή αυτοεκτήμηση απλά γιατί είναι κάτι που φαίνετε στο μάτι ενώ ένας ποδοσφαιριστής η στιβικός αν δεν τον δείς να αγωνίζετε δεν θα καταλάβεις με τι ασχολείτε .

μην ξεχνάμε όμως αν ένας είναι τενεκές ξεγάνωτος και ββ να κάνει πάλι τενεκές ξεγάνωτος θα είναι με μπράτσα και αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα αλλά τι φταίει να στιγματίζετε όλος ο κλάδος εκτός αν υπάρχει κάποιος που συμφωνεί οτι όποιος κάνει μπράτσα έπιασε τον παπά απ τα αρ***ια .
ένα κόψιμο υπόθεση είναι και τα έχασε όλα η τουλάχιστον τα μισά. 

είναι πολύ πιό αξιοπρεπές να συμετέχει κάποιος σε ένα αγώνα φίτνες και μάλιστα σε κατηγορία που να ταιριάζει στο επίπεδο και τον σωματότυπό του παρά να θέλει σώνει και καλά να γίνει πρωταθλητής στο ββ γιατί είναι επόμενο πώς μέχρι και στην πάνια θα πάει αν έχει τέτοιο κόλημα και ας βγεί και μρ σφίχτης που εκεί θα λέει είμαι μρ σφίχτης όχι μρ ελλάς της ναββα .

----------


## chrisberg

> απλά διαβάστε τι έγραψα σε κάποιο πόστ για τον αγώνα δεν είμαι ο μάντης κάλχας αλλά κάτι ξέρω , ο μαστροκωστόπουλος πρίν μια εβδομάδα ήταν στη γερμανία με την αποστολή της ναββα και wff και επειδή δεν είχε τα προσόντα για να πλαισιώσει την αποστολή πήγε με δικά του έξοδα .
> 
> χρησιμοποιήθηκε το σήμα της ναββα όπως είχα προβλέψει .
> 
> και το βασικότερο που είπα μην αναρωτιέτε κανένας γιατί δεν πάει μπροστά το ββ όταν σας είπα πλάκα πλάκα μπορεί να κοροιδεύουμε αλλά φανταστείτε κατι τέτοιο να δείξει η τηλεόραση εγω αν ήμουν διοργανωτής θα κρατούσα μακρυα τα κανάλια δεν μας συμφέρει να δείχνουν κάτι τέτοιο απλά δέστε να μην νομίσετε τα λέω τώρα ..
> 
> τώρα αυτά που λέτε οτι δεν ήταν σε φόρμα ο ένας η ο άλλος ,τα ακούω βερεσέ, αφου δεν ήταν σε φόρμα τι πήγαν να κάνουν εκεί , που αλλού θα ήταν για την παραλία πήραν και τίτλο για άτομα με χαμηλές φιλοδοξίες καλά είναι . 
> 
> αλλά πέστε ειληκρηνά ένας που θα δεί στην τηλεόραση κατι τέτοιο τι θα λέει όταν άλλος αγωνίζετε και παίρνει με το ζόρι μια θέση στην τριάδα ενώ ειναι καλός και άλλος για τα πανηγύρια παίρνει τίτλο .
> ...



ΛΙΑΚΟ και πάλι   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:  
2-3 ακόμη ΑΡΣΕΝΙΚΟΥΣ να είχαμε στο χώρο μας... Τι καλά που θα ήτανε...  :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:  

ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΤΩΡΑ απο αύριο για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου θα ζητήσω απο αθλητή να τον αναλάβω.
Αύριο κιόλας θα πάρω τηλέφωνο τον Fitness 2 MR HELLAS  Γαρμπή Παναγή να τον ετοιμάσω για το Universe... :02. Idea:   :02. Idea:   :02. Idea:  
Ηλια θα χρειαστώ τις γνώσεις σου   :01. Help:   :01. Help:   :01. Help:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:  

Αλήθεια ψήλωσε ο  Καγγελάρης???
 :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL: 

Λυπήθηκα για τον Φάνη και τους 3 αθλητές του αλλά δε θα πώ τη γνώμη μου γιατί τον συμπαθώ...
ΚΡΙΜΑ!!!
 :01. Crying:   :01. Crying:   :01. Crying:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ηλία είσαι 100 φορές σωστός και όχι επειδη είσαι πρωταθλητης ή μεσα στα πραγματα,δεν προσπαθω να σε κολακέψω απλά πραγματικά συμφωνω ! 
Μιχάλη είσαι καυστικος και εύστοχος σε  σχόλια σου,χα,χα !!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απλά πρίν πώ κάτι πρέπει να έχω επιχειρήματα να το στηρίξω δεν το παίζω ξύπνιος αλλά κάποια τα ξέρω καλά και απο πρώτο χέρι και στον γραπτό λόγο πολλές φορές γίνονται παρεξηγήσεις γιατί κάτι μπορεί να ερμηνευτεί διαφορετικά , δεν υπάρχει όμως πρόθεση . 

όπως δεν μπορεί να αναλύουμε ολόκληρα πόστ για το τι είναι καλό για το ββ και να μην εφαρμόζουμε αυτά που λέμε είμαστε για μπάτσες .   :02. Smash:  

και για μένα τα λέω αν κάπου κάνω λάθος βεβαίως και να ακούσω κρητική

----------


## KontorinisMD

Παρακολούθησα και εγώ μαζί με τα παιδιά τον αγώνα της Πεντέλης, και σε κάποια σημεία ρίξαμε πολύ γέλιο  :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:  

Γαρμπής σε ποζάρισμα με χρυσόσκονη να θυμίζει σιώτη...  :08. Turtle:

----------


## ioannis1

ελα ρε παιδια κοροιδευομαστε τωρα.οσο ξερω τον μαστροκωστοπουλο  απηχε πολυ απο  την  καλη του φορμα.για τι επιπεδο αγωνων μιλαμε τωρα.δυσφημηση ειναι του αθληματος.λυπαμαι που ο καγκελαρης πηρε μερος .τον εχω σε αλλο επιπεδο...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Παρακολούθησα και εγώ μαζί με τα παιδιά τον αγώνα της Πεντέλης, και σε κάποια σημεία ρίξαμε πολύ γέλιο   
> 
> Γαρμπής σε ποζάρισμα με χρυσόσκονη να θυμίζει σιώτη...


ε ρε εγω δεν σκεύτηκα την χρυσόσκονη σε κανένα αγώνα είδατε πήραμε και ιδέα .

πλάκα πλάκα μπορεί όταν το έκανε ο παναγιώτης το είχα δεί δεν υπήρχε αρνητικότητα αλλά φτάνει μια φορά,  τώρα όποιος πάει να μιμηθεί κάτι δεν παύει να είναι μια απομίμηση και αν δεν είναι και κάποιου επιπέδου ο αθλητής θα είναι και κακή , κάποια πράγματα δεν είναι να γίνονται σούπα .
πάντως γέλιο είχε αυτό θα πεί διασκέδαση  :08. One Laugh:   :08. Toast:

----------


## Rise above

οι κοπέλες πάντως ήταν φοβερα κορμιά   :01. Evil:   :08. Evil Fire:   :01. Evil:   :08. Evil Fire:   :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## eas2000

Πειτε και τίποτα για τις κοπέλες, φοβερά κορμιά

----------


## Muscleboss

> Πειτε και τίποτα για τις κοπέλες, φοβερά κορμιά


η πρώτη από αριστερά κοπέλα λέγεται Αλεξάνδρα Αβραμίδου.... και σύντομα θα έχουμε περισσότερες φώτο της που θα σας φύγει το... καπέλο!!!  :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :08. Turtle:  

ΜΒ

----------

